# Hechtstreamer mit Hängerschutz - Krautschutz (Weedguard)



## Flyman (21. Februar 2017)

*Hechtstreamer mit Hängerschutz - Krautschutz (Weedguard)*

Ich nahm die Hechtschonzeit zum Anlaß, mich mal vor die Kamera zu setzen um zu zeigen, dass man auch mit günstigen Materialien große Hechtstreamer binden kann. Ein heiß diskutiertes Thema bei Raubfischstreamern ist auch der Kraut- oder Hängerschutz, der meist aus Monoschnüren besteht. Das hat mir aber nicht so gut gefallen, da er nach dem Einbinden fest installiert ist. Deshalb habe ich etwas mit verschiedenen Materialien experimentiert, bis ich den für mich perfekte Hängerschutz gefunden hatte, der sich jedezeit auch abnehmen und auswechseln läßt.

In dem folgenden Bindevideo binde ich meine neuste Entwicklung von Hängerschutz (Weedguard) ein, der aus 1mm VA-Schweißdraht und Scoubidou-Schlauchbändern besteht. Die meisten Materialien sind aus Baumärkten bzw. EURO-Läden, die in der Vorweihnachtszeit mit den tollsten Flash- und Lametta-Variationen gefüllt sind.

*Bindevideo: Hechtstreamer mit Hängerschutz*

Viel Spaß beim Zuschauen und Nachbinden...und vielleicht gehören Hänger ab heute auch bei Euch der Vergangenheit an. In absehbarer Zeit werde ich noch einen Clip drehen, wie so ein Hängerschutz an einem Jig-Haken ohne grossen Aufwand befestigt wird.

Hier meine Materialliste:
*Streamerhaken # 6/0 (Partridge Absolut Pike CS45)
*Stinger-Haken # 2/0 (Partridge Patriot Salmon)
*Bindefaden 12er Geflochtene
*Schere
*Lötzinn, Bleidraht
*Stahlvorfach
*1mm VA-Schweißdraht
*Scoubidou-Band (Bastelladen)
*Lametta-Girlande
*Schafswolle
*div. Flashmaterialien (Engelshaar, feines Lametta)
*Gelenk aus VA-Schweißdraht
*Fischmask + Klebeaugen
*Sekundenkleber

Viel Spaß
Flyman Martin


----------



## AllroundAlex (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hechtstreamer mit Hängerschutz - Krautschutz (Weedguard)*

Schönes verständliches Video und eine sehr gute Idee mit dem Krautschutz!

Selbst für mich als absoluten Neuling im Fliegenbinden wird dein Muster gut nachztubinden sein.


----------



## macman (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hechtstreamer mit Hängerschutz - Krautschutz (Weedguard)*

Super, verleitet zum Nachbau#6


----------



## Cynastorix (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hechtstreamer mit Hängerschutz - Krautschutz (Weedguard)*

Moin,

echt ein super Video. Hat mir richtig Lust gemacht mich auch mal am Fliegenbinden zu versuchen. Ich bin nur kein großer Fan von Fliegenruten. Denkst du, dass man diesen oder ähnliche Hechtstreamer auch am Carolina-Rig oder mit Cheburashka an der Spinnrute angeln kann? Hast du damit vielleicht schon Erfahrungen oder es selbst schonmal ausprobiert?

VG


----------



## Flyman (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Hechtstreamer mit Hängerschutz - Krautschutz (Weedguard)*



Cynastorix schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> echt ein super Video. Hat mir richtig Lust gemacht mich auch mal am Fliegenbinden zu versuchen. Ich bin nur kein großer Fan von Fliegenruten. Denkst du, dass man diesen oder ähnliche Hechtstreamer auch am Carolina-Rig oder mit Cheburashka an der Spinnrute angeln kann? Hast du damit vielleicht schon Erfahrungen oder es selbst schonmal ausprobiert?
> 
> VG



Hallo Cynastorix,

Danke für's positive Feedback,

da ich als leidenschaftlicher "HechtFLIEGENfischer" nicht auf das Feeling des Fliegenfischens verzichten möchte, habe ich solche oder ähnliche Streamer selbst nicht an Spinngeschirr gefischt. Werde ich auch nicht tun, da dabei einiges an Effektivität flöten geht. Aber möglich ist es sicher...und fangen wird es auch.

Sollte Interesse bestehen, hätte ich noch den entsprechenden mobilen Hängerschutz für Jig-Haken parat, muss ihn nur hochladen wenn's gewünscht ist,...dann verlinke ich ihn hier gerne wieder.

Gruß
Flyman Martin


----------



## Flyman (25. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtstreamer mit Hängerschutz - Krautschutz (Weedguard)*

Hallo allerseits,

da bei uns bereits am 16.04. die Hechtschonzeit endete, stand dem Test des neuen "Hängerschutz-Streamer" nichts mehr im Wege.

Was wir dabei erlebt haben und ob es funktioniert hat seht ihr in dem kleinen Filmchen:

*Hechteröffnung 2017 - Livebiss auf Streamer*

Viel Spaß dabei
Flyman Martin


----------



## dreampike (25. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtstreamer mit Hängerschutz - Krautschutz (Weedguard)*

Petri zu dem 90er, schöner Fisch und schöner Bach! Eure Hechte scheinen da ja recht gutmütig zu sein, bei meinem glasklarem Forellenbach reicht einmal mit der Fliegenschnur aufs Wasser klatschen und ich sehe von sämtlichen Hechten nur noch die Wellen, die sie beim das-Weite-Suchen verursachen, Watfischen geht genausowenig.
Was ist denn das für ein coole Kombination aus Abhakmatte und Meßlatte, gibts die irgendwo käuflich zu erwerben?
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Flyman (25. April 2017)

*AW: Hechtstreamer mit Hängerschutz - Krautschutz (Weedguard)*

Hallo Wolfgang,

wenn bei uns das Wasser mal sehr klar sein sollte, ist es auch schwierig an die "Burschen" ran zu kommen. Am besten funktioniert es bei leicht angestaubtem Wasser. Solche Messmatten gibt es im Handel von verschiedenen Herstellern zu kaufen, sind allerdings nicht gerade billig. Meine habe ich von einem guten Bekannten geschenkt bekommen. Der hatte sie entworfen und auf LKW-Plane drucken lassen.

Petri Dank
Flyman Martin


----------

